# Removing Shoo Goo



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone have advise on removing a speed control Shoo Goo'd to a chassis?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

Ive always been able to push it....with busted knuckles quite a few times


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Kevin Cole said:


> Anyone have advise on removing a speed control Shoo Goo'd to a chassis?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Oh my lord, a speed control? Very carefully place the edge of a very small cabnet grade screwdriver between the shoe Goo and the ESC case and pry very gently, just enough to try to move the shoe goo. Since the ESC case is styrine plastic it my just pop off after a few trys, BUT be very careful.

If the shoe goo doesn't come off then lesson learned, never glue down an ESC unless you want it there forever, always use servo tape.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Mike Clark said:


> Oh my lord, a speed control? Very carefully place the edge of a very small cabnet grade screwdriver between the shoe Goo and the ESC case and pry very gently, just enough to try to move the shoe goo. Since the ESC case is styrine plastic it my just pop off after a few trys, BUT be very careful.
> 
> If the shoe goo doesn't come off then lesson learned, never glue down an ESC unless you want it there forever, always use servo tape.



I did just that,and with a little patience it worked out ok.

I didnt shoo goo it myself...I bought a chassis that had the esc that way.

Thx again guys.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

Mike Clark said:


> Oh my lord, a speed control? Very carefully place the edge of a very small cabnet grade screwdriver between the shoe Goo and the ESC case and pry very gently, just enough to try to move the shoe goo. Since the ESC case is styrine plastic it my just pop off after a few trys, BUT be very careful.
> 
> If the shoe goo doesn't come off then lesson learned, never glue down an ESC unless you want it there forever, always use servo tape.


Ive never used anything but shoe goo to hold my speedo down, thats not the norm huh? sorry quiet night lol


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I use shoo goo all the time. It takes a bit of persuading to get the esc up, but with a bit of patience, it will. The residue will peel off also.*


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

I use shoo goo also I use a sharp exacto blade to cut it and then it will come off with out damage to ESC


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I use good ol fashioned zip tie,get them from work for free:thumbsup:


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

How do you use a zip tie to hold down your speedo?


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds like an intro to a joke with a quick one liner puchline.


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

The secret to shoo goo is.... Dont use very much. A dab will do you... Just dont use it on a $100 receiver.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

For my ESC's, I just use plain old BRP servo tape! The servo tape isn't the best for asorbing vibration but it will work on speedo's.
Why would want to use a wire tye? LOL


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

CClay1282 said:


> How do you use a zip tie to hold down your speedo?


Usually ill find a good spot on the chassis and if there is no hole avaiable ill drill a small hole and zip it through.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

So stuff hangs off the bottom of your chassis? I hear ya. Not my choice but to each his own!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

CClay1282 said:


> So stuff hangs off the bottom of your chassis? I hear ya. Not my choice but to each his own!


Only on my trucks i mainly run vintage stuff so everything is inside the chassis,im not tamiya king for nothing check my photos.:thumbsup:


----------



## RC-DriftNewb (Jan 23, 2009)

The way I was told(I cant believe he hasnt posted in here already). Is you take carpet thread or a heavy yet thin thread. And run it under the ESC, like you would slice cheese, and it removes it very easy that way!


----------

